# 2 Affectionate Raggies Boys Looking for a Loving Home



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

*Must go together*

Joey: 
Sex: Male Neuter
Colour/Pattern: Seal
Age: 8 years old 
Sex: Male Neuter
Name: Chandler
Colour/Pattern: Blue Mitted
Age: 8 years old 
Location: Lancs
Contact: Anne (Ayrshire) 01563 539742 [email protected]
Cianne (Dumfries) 01387 254014 [email protected]
Norma (Fife) [email protected]
Kate + Karl (Cheshire) 01270 587665 [email protected]

About*ut Chandler & Joey*

Chandler and Joey, are the best of 'friends' they are very sweet natured and are a pair of cuddle bunnies in the early evening at TV watching time Both the boys enjoy their food, Joey has a fondness for a bowl of tuna and will lick the bowl clean. They enjoy a groom, and both have a couple of ticklish spots which can be very comical tying to brush these areas. Chandlers ear is folded over however it adds to his handsome looks and doesn't cause him any issues. They would make wonderful companions for anyone who would like to offer these sweet boys a new home.

If you would be interested in offering a home to these friendly boys then please contact the nearest co-ordinator to your home


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunning ragdolls, hope they find a home soon.  (would offer but with 8 mc's that will scare them).


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

If only i had a bigger house.
They are beautiful, i also hope they find their forever home asap.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just bumping this!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

These 2 have really tugged at my heart strings, i know what lovely characters Ragdolls have.
I really hope they get the home they deserve quickly, bless them


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Sharon. Their foster carer says they are really sweet boys who love fuss.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Are they ok to go to a home with other friendly cats?


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> *Must go together*
> 
> Joey:
> Sex: Male Neuter
> ...


I just cant stop looking at these gorgeous boys  :001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> I just cant stop looking at these gorgeous boys  :001_wub:


You are tempted aren't you


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> You are tempted aren't you


Maybe


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would also love them but its the mainecoons i have indoors.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I would also love them but its the mainecoons i have indoors.


Dont you have enough :lol::lol:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have enough yes, 8 mc's plus all the rescue cats needing to come in BUT i can dream. xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ChinaBlue said:


> *Must go
> together*
> 
> Joey:
> ...


lovely boys, hope u find a lovely home 2gether soon


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

These 2 gorgeous balls of fluff have found a loving home to go to :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> These 2 gorgeous balls of fluff have found a loving home to go to :001_wub::001_wub:


Woop Woop Bet you can't wait!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> These 2 gorgeous balls of fluff have found a loving home to go to :001_wub::001_wub:


wow thats great...wen are they ready xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im so excited i couldnt sleep last night, got some shopping to do now..hehe
Cat tree, scrating post, food, toys..well i need to keep busy


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

They are ok to go now, but have to sort out transport. Hopefully very soon they will be cuddled up on my lap :001_wub:


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> They are ok to go now, but have to sort out transport. Hopefully very soon they will be cuddled up on my lap :001_wub:


thats great news these boys have a wonderful forever home....they are very gorgeous xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> thats great news these boys have a wonderful forever home....they are very gorgeous xx


Thank you, they sound so lovely i really cant wait to meet them


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

This is really lovely, such gorgeous boys too - I'm sure they will be very happy with you


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

hope we get lots of photos xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> This is really lovely, such gorgeous boys too - I'm sure they will be very happy with you


Aww thank you, thats a lovely thing to say. They will be pampered little boys just like my others are


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> hope we get lots of photos xx


Soo many you will be bored :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow !! Congratulations


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> Wow !! Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is fantastic news, im so happy they have a wonderful home with you. xxx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> This is fantastic news, im so happy they have a wonderful home with you. xxx


Thank you cc, so am i, i cant wait!
Just told my daughter on the phone, she was like " Mum, slow down and breathe"
:lol:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Wonderful news  Those boys really are beauts , so pleased that you are giving them a loving home , I love happy endings xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

tincan said:


> Wonderful news  Those boys really are beauts , so pleased that you are giving them a loving home , I love happy endings xx


Thank you
Ahh me too  Im a very lucky lady


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so pleased for you and those Lovely Boys.
I am sure you are going to have a great time with them and Them with you.
Can't wait to hear more and see those Pictures:thumbup:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

jill3 said:


> I am so pleased for you and those Lovely Boys.
> I am sure you are going to have a great time with them and Them with you.
> Can't wait to hear more and see those Pictures:thumbup:


Thank you jill, i can see great times ahead of us


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Just remembered that the boys lovely foster mum sent me these a couple of days ago







Chandler :001_wub:








Joey :001_wub:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope the boys will be home with you soon having lots of cuddles 

Viv xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations... They look absolutely adorable, looking forward to their intro thread.... With lots of pics please!!!!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well done on giving these boys their forever home

I would have loved them both, but alas out of the question .


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Lovely boys so glad you decided to home them x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

They are stunning!! Congratulations, Sharon! 

Can't wait to 'meet' them  x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> If only i had a bigger house.
> They are beautiful, i also hope they find their forever home asap.


So you decided to throw some furniture out instead then :lol: Don't blame you, they are both gorgeous :001_wub: Ragdolls are definately on my wish list!

Looking forward to lot's more pics when they arrive in their forever home  Well done you


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> So you decided to throw some furniture out instead then :lol: Don't blame you, they are both gorgeous :001_wub: Ragdolls are definately on my wish list!
> 
> Looking forward to lot's more pics when they arrive in their forever home  Well done you


:lol: you dont know how true that is Jenny! Made the hubby take 2 black sacks to the charity shop, mostly his stuff 
A bootful of c**p to the tip, now we have plenty of room for 2 fluffy furbabies and room for another cat tree or 2


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

These are the threads that make me keep coming back to the rescue section


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

so gorgeous(needs to be said again)

love the names...are you keeping them xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Probably will keep them, hubby wants to call Joey bloomin Stan! I think he looks like a Joey


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Safe to say that these boys are now officially HOMED!!

Special thanks to Sharon and Tony for taking them and particularly special thanks to Vivien for doing the homecheck on our behalf. You are all STARS!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> Safe to say that these boys are now officially HOMED!!
> 
> Special thanks to Sharon and Tony for taking them and particularly special thanks to Vivien for doing the homecheck on our behalf. You are all STARS!


I am just glad the boys have a fantastic home Kaz 

Viv xx


----------



## bouncer-and-luckys-mum (Jun 17, 2009)

Those boys are gorgeous I think I'm in love! Look forward to seeing more.pics! xx


----------

